# Memory Lane Summer Show



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 2, 2016)

Does anyone know if ML will be having the smaller August show?


----------



## Cheezer (Jul 3, 2016)

Aug 11, 12, and 13 is what i heard, thru the grapevine, probably best to call and ask them to be sure.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 3, 2016)

Ok thank you


----------



## rideahiggins (Jul 4, 2016)

Let us know if you find out for sure.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 4, 2016)

rideahiggins said:


> Let us know if you find out for sure.



 yes there still haveing it i called memory lane and asked scott its still on , i will be there 11 and 12 vending  from bicycle larry


----------



## KevinM (Jul 14, 2016)

I am coming in from Texas so I hope there is a lot of vendors.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jul 20, 2016)

Looking forward to it.  I'll be there on Friday.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 20, 2016)

Friday for me too


----------



## jimsbeercans (Jul 24, 2016)

Decided Friday morning for me to. Will be there until noon.
Will take a few pics of what I'm bringing. Nothing super rare, just project bikes that I will never get around to fix.


----------



## OhioJones (Jul 24, 2016)

Looks like I'll be taking a day off from work. Friday, it is!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 24, 2016)

Now for good weather !


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 26, 2016)

OhioJones said:


> Looks like I'll be taking a day off from work. Friday, it is!



See ya there   Gotta meet a guy to pick up a bike


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 26, 2016)

here is some stuff i will be bring to sell or swap roadmaster bike and lights and tires 0ne good year air weel all weather 26 by 2.125 pair of lightning dart 26 by 2.125  US peerles cord 26 by 2.125  US royal chain  26 by 2.125  ahd lights and horns and cranks  aug. 11 and 12  memory lane  from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 27, 2016)

roadmaster is sold to a cabe member ,being delivered to memory lane  from bicycle larry


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 27, 2016)

Any men's prewar Snyder cranks in there Larry?


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 27, 2016)

send pm to me i will get back to you with pictures, same with any one else intrested in things i have on the cabe  from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 27, 2016)

allso bringing thees seats to memory lane ,lightning dart tires sold to cabe member . from bicycle larry


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 27, 2016)

$475 delivered to the meet if anyone interested.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 28, 2016)

nice don, i have a us royal tire we can put in the rack that i am bring to the show !!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 28, 2016)

roadmaster deel fell throw will be at memory lane for sale or interesting trades , any more good stuff comeing to the show   from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 29, 2016)

good year air wheel white wall sold to another cabe member picking up at show  from bicycle larry


----------



## KevinM (Aug 5, 2016)

Just a friendly Bump


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 5, 2016)

Yep week away


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 7, 2016)

Any one bringing any Schwinn middle weight tank bikes to this one ?


----------



## Foxclassics (Aug 8, 2016)

If everything works out I will be there Friday am.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## stoney (Aug 8, 2016)

IF ANYONE SEES ONE-----I'm still looking for a nice stainless rain gutter rear boy's fender for '33-'35 B10e. 1 hole center mounts for the braces. A couple of small dents OK, all in all must be nice. Braces or no braces. My phone number  919-586-6169 Home    813-719-0513 Cell  Thanks,  Ray


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 8, 2016)

I'll be there Thursday, my birthday!!! ,,,,


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 8, 2016)

hay don we will be there at noon on your brithday!!!!i keep finding more stuff to bring for the swap meet !!!!hope you kine make it foxclassics , first time there for lynn and i ,we allways do the fall and spring one . and lets not for get memory lane , for putting the show and swap meet and all the good bicycles and whizzer , and parts they sell  ,  from bicycle larry


----------



## KevinM (Aug 8, 2016)

Days away.


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 10, 2016)

packing up this for memory lane ,while it still cool , going to send the rest of the day in the pool. good to see howard gordon is comeing .he allways has a lot of bikes and parts , allso the hern boys jim tom and bill . and yes don were bringing your brith day present!!!ha ha  from bicycle larry


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 10, 2016)

Packed and ready to go! Re-newed my drivers license today since it  was gonna expire at midnight tomorrow! I'll be there tomorrow, can't wait to see everyone! Wooooohooooo!


----------



## CrazyDave (Aug 10, 2016)

bicycle larry said:


> packing up this for memory lane ,while it still cool , going to send the rest of the day in the pool. good to see howard gordon is comeing .he allways has a lot of bikes and parts , allso the hern boys jim tom and bill . and yes don were bringing your brith day present!!!ha ha  from bicycle larry
> 
> View attachment 348512
> Whacha want for that shell of a delta wedge light man?
> ...


----------

